# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Arnold Classic Europe  2011 (7-9 Οκτωβρίου - Iσπανία)

## Polyneikos

Στις 7-9 Οκτωβριου στην Ισπανια θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Arnold Classic Europe



Oπως αναμενεται θα εχει μεγαλη συμμετοχη αθλητων.Επιβεβαιώθηκε μαλιστα ότι εχει λαβει πρόσκληση ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος,αρα διπλο ενδιαφερον για τους αναγνωστες του φόρουμ.Για οτι νεότερο θα ενημερωνεστε από αυτο το τόπικ.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Στις 7-9 Οκτωβριου στην Ισπανια θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Arnold Classic Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Oπως αναμενεται θα εχει μεγαλη συμμετοχη αθλητων.Επιβεβαιώθηκε μαλιστα ότι εχει λαβει πρόσκληση ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος,αρα διπλο ενδιαφερον για τους αναγνωστες του φόρουμ.Για οτι νεότερο θα ενημερωνεστε από αυτο το τόπικ.


Για αλλη μια φορα ο Αρνολντ εκανε μια απο τις καλυτερες κινησεις!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

Mην ξεχνάμε στον αγώνα θα λαβει μερος και η Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου! :03. Thumb up: 
Θα έχει έντονο Ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον ο αγώνας!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια,μεγαλο βημα της Κρητικοπουλου αυτος ο αγωνας,καλη της επιτυχία λοιπον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

O αγώνας αυτός δίνει 3 προκρίσεις για το Mr. Olympia 2012. Είναι η πρώτη και ίσως τελευταία ευκαιρία για τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό αφού απ' τη νέα σεζόν μόνο οι πρώτοι κάθε αγώνα θα προκρίνονται.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αυτα ειναι,2 αρνοντ κλασσικ το χρονο τι αλλο θελουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## No Fear

> O αγώνας αυτός δίνει 3 προκρίσεις για το Mr. Olympia 2012. Είναι η πρώτη και ίσως τελευταία ευκαιρία για τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό αφού απ' τη νέα σεζόν μόνο οι πρώτοι κάθε αγώνα θα προκρίνονται.


Και με τα ονοματα που προστεθηκαν,πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τέτοιοι αγώνες κρατάν αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον του φιλαθλου κοινού του ββ και μάλιστα στην ευρώπη όπου θα δωθεί ευκαιρία σε περισσότερους ευρωπαίους να παρακολουθήσουν ενα τέτοιο ιβέντ .

ακόμη πιο ευχάριστο το γεγονός της συμμετοχής του δικού μας του μιχάλη κεφαλιανού , αλλα και της ελένης κρητικοπούλου που βρίσκετε σε περίοδο φανταστικού φορμαρίσματος , μακάρι να είχαμε και περισσότερες ελληνικές συμμετοχές , γιατι ταλέντα έχουμε αλλα δυνατότητες δεν υπάρχουν στήριξης .

ευχόμαστε να μας εκπροσωπήσουν επάξια οι δικοί μας αθλητές  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Γνωριζουμε αν θα υπαρξει καποιο stream παρακαλω?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η λίστα των αθλητων εχει ως εξης:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

τον Κεφαλιανο γιατι τον εχει Australia και οχι Greece???

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιατι εχει παρει καρτα μεσω Αυστραλίας όχι μεσω Ελλαδας.Εχουμε αναφερει αρκετες  φορες και τους λόγους.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Γιατι εχει παρει καρτα μεσω Αυστραλίας όχι μεσω Ελλαδας.Εχουμε αναφερει αρκετες  φορες και τους λόγους.


μαλλον θα μουν μπαναρισμενος και δεν θα τους ειδα :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

Victor Martinez , Toney Freeman , Dexter Jackson , Yamagashi (που βγηκε 10τος στο Ολυμπια) , δυσκολα για τον Μηχαλη ..

----------


## Polyneikos

> μαλλον θα μουν μπαναρισμενος και δεν θα τους ειδα


Παλιο μελος εισαι και παρακολουθεις και αγωνες απο κοντα.Απλα εξυπναδα ηθελες να πεταξεις Δημητρη. :01. Wink:

----------


## Galthazar

γιατι ποτε πρωοθησε η Ελλαδα δικα της παιδια?? Μια ζωη τα τρωει και αυτοι που επιμενουν κοιτανε αλλου εξω για καλυτερη τυχη...το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε αυτη την περιπτωση αλλα και σε αλλα θεματα

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Δεν ειναι τοσο απλοικο το ζήτημα και εχει αναλυθει σε αλλο τόπικ που αφορουσε τον Κεφαλιανο.
Αλλα επειδη εχουν αλλαξει καποια δεδομενα καλο είναι να μην τα σκαλίζουμε,τουλαχιστον στο θεμα του αγωνα αυτου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> ^^ Δεν ειναι τοσο απλοικο το ζήτημα και εχει αναλυθει σε αλλο τόπικ που αφορουσε τον Κεφαλιανο.
> Αλλα επειδη εχουν αλλαξει καποια δεδομενα καλο είναι να μην τα σκαλίζουμε,τουλαχιστον στο θεμα του αγωνα αυτου.


ναι θυμαμαι που κατι συζηταγαμε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως. Εγινε boss  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Παλιο μελος εισαι και παρακολουθεις και αγωνες απο κοντα.Απλα εξυπναδα ηθελες να πεταξεις Δημητρη.


πραγματικα δεν το ηξερα και δεν ειχε ειπωθει απο καπου που να το ακουσω οταν ημουν σε αγωνες,απλα ειπα πως οταν ημουν εκτος μαλλον τοτε θα αναφερθηκε

----------


## Dreiko

Mιας και πλησιάζουν οι μερες...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Mιας και πλησιάζουν οι μερες...


Ωραιο τραιλερ Dreiko. :02. Rocking:

----------


## Dreiko

> O αγώνας αυτός δίνει 3 προκρίσεις για το Mr. Olympia 2012. Είναι η πρώτη και ίσως τελευταία ευκαιρία για τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό αφού απ' τη νέα σεζόν μόνο οι πρώτοι κάθε αγώνα θα προκρίνονται.


μη ξεχναμε αυτο που ειπε ο στελιος....!
οπως επισης και στο figure olympia....
οσο αναφορα τις γυναικες...τα προκριματικα ειναι αυριο το πρωι....και τα τελικα αυριο το βραδυ..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα προκριματικά του Μιχάλη είναι αύριο Σάββατο στις 1.30μμ ώρα Ελλάδος και τα τελικά στις 7.μμ.
Εδώ  απ' ότι κατάλαβα θα δώσουν link για live streaming. 

Ξέρει κάποιος τι ώρα είναι ο αγώνας της Ελενης για να τη δούμε;

----------


## Dreiko

στελιο μου φαινεται 12:30 ειναι τα προκριματικα της Ελενης....τα τελικα δε ξερω....θα δω αμα μαθω αυριο το πρωι....

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ευχαριστω απο μεριας μου για το λινκ και το προγραμμα των αγωνων!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## kefalianos

τα κοριτσια παιζουν Κυριακη,ωρα δεν γνωριζω

----------


## Dreiko

> τα κοριτσια παιζουν Κυριακη,ωρα δεν γνωριζω


περιεργο...γιατι αλλα λεει το επισημο προγραμμα....αλλαξε?

Saturday, October 8 (morning)
*SEMI-FINALS AND FINALS*
- MEN’S BODYBUILDING UPTO & INCLUDING 70 KG
- MEN’S BODYBUILDING UPTO & INCLUDING 75 KG
- MEN’S FITNESS (OPEN CATEGORY)
- MASTERS MEN 40-49 YEARS. UPTO & INCLUDING 80 KG
- MASTERS MEN 40-49 YEARS. UPTO & INCLUDING 90 KG
- MASTERS MEN 40-49 YEARS. OVER 90 KG
- WOMEN’S BODYFITNESS. UP TO 158 cm
- WOMEN’S BODYFITNESS. UP TO 163 cm
- WOMEN’S BODYFITNESS. UP TO 168 cm
- WOMEN’S BODYFITNESS. OVER 168 cm

----------


## mina

Καλημερα σε ολους, καλη επιτυχια στην Ελενη και στον Μιχαλη!  Νομιζω οτι οι μονες κοπελες που παιζουν την Κυριακη ειναι οι Fitness Pro που ειναι και η μονη κατηγορια προ σε αυτη τη διοργανωση, δυστηχως, για γυναικες. Εδω ειναι ενα λινκ για το  schedule της ημερας, http://www.arnoldclassiceurope.es/ar..._Femenino.html.

----------


## Dreiko

> Καλημερα σε ολους, καλη επιτυχια στην Ελενη και στον Μιχαλη!  Νομιζω οτι οι μονες κοπελες που παιζουν την Κυριακη ειναι οι Fitness Pro που ειναι και η μονη κατηγορια προ σε αυτη τη διοργανωση, δυστηχως, για γυναικες. Εδω ειναι ενα λινκ για το  schedule της ημερας, http://www.arnoldclassiceurope.es/ar..._Femenino.html.


καλα τα λες...και γω ετσι το ηξερα το προγραμμα... :03. Thumb up: 
ευχαριστουμε για το link.... :08. Toast:

----------


## mina

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## chourdakis

http://www.arnoldclassiceurope.es/ar...Europe_TV.html το λινκ για τον αγωνα

----------


## $D.K.$

ρε παιδια το λινκ δεν επαιζε τον αγωνα ελεος δηλαδη

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MIKE IN TOP SHAPE

----------


## RAMBO

οι φωτο τα σπανε πολυ καλος ο μιχαλης :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ,τι θεση πηρε?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/18...urope-pro-2011
http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/1e...t-callout-2011

----------


## NASSER

Η τριάδα φαίνεται να είναι  Dexter, Martinez, Rocker με τον Dexter να φαίνεται σε καλύτερα φορμα απο τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## NASSER

> Καλημερα σε ολους, καλη επιτυχια στην Ελενη και στον Μιχαλη!  Νομιζω οτι οι μονες κοπελες που παιζουν την Κυριακη ειναι οι Fitness Pro που ειναι και η μονη κατηγορια προ σε αυτη τη διοργανωση, δυστηχως, για γυναικες. Εδω ειναι ενα λινκ για το  schedule της ημερας, http://www.arnoldclassiceurope.es/ar..._Femenino.html.


Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημέρωση Μίνα. Αν παρακολουθεις απο κοντά τις εξελίξεις και αν μπορεις ενημέρωνε μας.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## mina

Καλησπερα Nasser!! :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:   Αν διαβασω η μαθω κατι, θα ενημερωσω με χαρα :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

> Καλησπερα Nasser!!   Αν διαβασω η μαθω κατι, θα ενημερωσω με χαρα


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Πιστευω πως είνι ιστορικός αγωνας τοσο για το ββ στην Ευρωπη όσο και τις Ελληνικές συμμετοχές  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

Δεν εχω ενημερωση για θεσεις αλλα βρηκα αυτες!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμεγια τις φώτο Βαγγέλη. 
 Δείχνει να είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση η Ελένη και ελπίζω στο καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

κι αλλες....

----------


## mina

Ναι Nasser συμφωνω! Πολυ ωραια κινηση, μονο που θα επρεπε να δωσει και στις υπολοιπες κατηγοριες Pro Γυναικων την ευκαιρια να αγωνιστουν και για προκριση για Olympia και οχι μονο Men's Bodybuilding Pro και Women's Fitness, μιας και του χρονου δυσκολευουν πολυ τα πραγματα για τις προκρισεις, αντι για τους πρωτους 3νικητες/τριες καθε Pro Open(αγωνα), θα προκρινετε μονο ο πρωτος / η πρωτη σε καθε επαγγελματικο αγωνα για να προχωρησει στο Olympia. Μ'αρεσει ομως που συμπεριλαμβανωονται και αλλα σπορ στο Arnold Φεστιβαλ αυτο και εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον. Τον αγωνα που δειχνει στο λινκ πιο πανω ποy δωσαν τα παιδια θα δειξει μονο τις 2 επαγγελματικες κατηγοριες σημερα το Men's Pro BB και Women's Fitness αυριο οπως αναγραφει εαν προσεξετε στο site. Μπραβο στις ελληνικες συμμετοχες Καλη Επιτυχια να εχουν και του χρονου με περισσοτερες να προσπαθησουμε και να ελπισουμε! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Βαγγέλη ανάμεσα σαυτες, εγω την Ελένη την βγάζω πρώτη  :01. Smile: 
Καμια άλλη φωτο ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

με την ελενη μεσα δεν εχει αλλες φωτο....
παντως το επιπεδο βλεποντας ολες τις αθλητριες ειναι πραγματικα πολυ υψηλο.... :02. Shock:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Victor Martinez wins 2011 Arnold Classic Europe in Madrid, Spain! Results!

**Pro Men

1. Victor Martinez 
2. Dexter Jackson 
3. Ronny Rockel 
4. Toney Freeman 
5. Flex Lewis 
6. Hidetada Yamagishi 



*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> *Victor Martinez wins 2011 Arnold Classic Europe in Madrid, Spain! Results!
> 
> **Pro Men
> 
> 1. Victor Martinez 
> 2. Dexter Jackson 
> 3. Ronny Rockel 
> 4. Toney Freeman 
> 5. Flex Lewis 
> ...



Ετσι ακριβως τα ειχα στο μυαλο μου. :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Είναι σαν να βλέπουμε απομινάρια απο το Ολύμπια  να ξαναμπαίνουν στη σειρα.
Απο φωτο ο Dexter δείχνει πιο έτοιμος και ίσως άξιζε την πρώτη θέση. Αλλά τα αποτελέσματα πιστευω πως ήταν προβλέψιμα απο όλους.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Απλα για μενα ο Μιχαλης ηταν για 6αδα,δηλαδη ο lewis και ο Yamagishi  τι παραπανω ειχαν?Ας μου πει καποιος γιατι δε καταλαβαινω. :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> Απλα για μενα ο Μιχαλης ηταν για 6αδα,δηλαδη ο lewis και ο Yamagishi  τι παραπανω ειχαν?Ας μου πει καποιος γιατι δε καταλαβαινω.


Στο Μιχάλη θα μπορει να βρει καποιος αδυναμία το βάψιμο (γυαλίζει πολύ) και το ποζάρισμα (μόνιμο μειονέκτημα) κατα τα άλλα μόνο δικαιολογία θα μπορουσαν να σταθουν αυτα. Τον Yamagishi τον έχει για πλάκα.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Στο Μιχάλη θα μπορει να βρει καποιος αδυναμία το βάψιμο (γυαλίζει πολύ) και το ποζάρισμα (μόνιμο μειονέκτημα) κατα τα άλλα μόνο δικαιολογία θα μπορουσαν να σταθουν αυτα. Τον Yamagishi τον έχει για πλάκα.


Μαλιστα,ευχαριστω για τη διευκρίνιση Nasser. :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κεφαλιανος

----------


## Polyneikos

Comparisons

----------


## Galthazar

ποιος yamagishi μωρε θα τρελαθουμε? Ο φετινος Yamagishi δεν πιανει μια στον Μιχαλη!! Ακομα πιο βελτιωμενος αυτη τη φορα να δουμε που θα φτασει!!

Κατα τ αλλα τα αποτελεσματα πανω κατω αναμενομενα. Εγω περιμενα οντως Martinez πρωτος διοτι στο Ολυμπια ειχε δειξει πολυ καλα στοιχεια. Ο Dexter κλασσικος..

----------


## sTeLaKoS



----------


## reignman007

Ο Dexter γιατι εχει μονιμα αυτο το μπλαζε-βαριεμαι υφακι?
Νομιζω ο Μιχαλης ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο το Olympia?

----------


## NASSER

> Ο Dexter γιατι εχει μονιμα αυτο το μπλαζε-βαριεμαι υφακι?


Ο Dexter πάντα ποζάρει με χαμόγελο... που το είδες το υφάκι?

----------


## reignman007

Δεν μιλαω για καθαυτη τη στιγμη του ποζαρισματος.Στα μεταβατικα σταδια κυριως

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το ατομικό του Μιχάλη  :08. Toast: 





Κανένα νέο από την Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου;

----------


## beefmeup

> Ο Dexter γιατι εχει μονιμα αυτο το μπλαζε-βαριεμαι υφακι?


χαχα,αφου για τα λεφτα το κανει κ το εχει δηλωσει κιολας..οτι αφου μπορει να βγαζει καποια χιλιαρικα ακομα γιατι να σταματησει?
μαλλον γιαυτο του βγαινει καμια φορα.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dreiko

> Κανένα νέο από την Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου;


*Μολις μου εστειλε η Ελενη μηνυμα,ΧΡΥΣΟ και ΠΡΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ OLYMPIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αυτά είναι νέα! Πάμε ψηλά!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο στην Ελενα !!!!Αξια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Μολις μου εστειλε η Ελενη μηνυμα,ΧΡΥΣΟ και ΠΡΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ OLYMPIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Αυτα ειναι !!Μπραβο στην Έλενα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> *Μολις μου εστειλε η Ελενη μηνυμα,ΧΡΥΣΟ και ΠΡΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ OLYMPIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στην ΕΛΕΝΗ !!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Η πρωτη Ελληνιδα αθλήτρια που θα πάει στο Ολυμπια και μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο που είναι αναγνωρισμένη απο EΞΩ πως είναι η καλύτερη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια!!
Πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση η νίκη της!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Ο mike απ οτι ειδα στο fb βγηκε 8ος,σωστα???

Συγχαρητηρια οπως και να χει,ηταν σε τρομερη κατασταση!!Το βαψιμο οπως προαναφερθηκε ισως δεν ηταν και τοσο καλο γιατι οντως γυαλιζε πολυ,αλλα και παλι δε νομιζω να στερησε αυτο θεση(εις) αλλα τα γνωστα τσαλιμια που του κανουν..ελεος,ο γιαπωνεζος πανω απ τον mike?

Συγχαρητηρια και στην πλακιτση  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Συγχαρητηρια και στην πλακιτση


Κρητικοπούλου εννοείς  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ναι 8ος βγήκε αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανακοινώθηκε τώρα, 24 ώρες μετά....

----------


## NASSER

> Συγχαρητηρια και στην πλακιτση


Στη Κρητικοπούλου θες να πεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## LION

O στόχος επιτεύχθηκε!
Η Ελένη ήταν έτοιμη να "αντιμετωπίσει" οποιαδήποτε πρόκληση.
Το πίστεψε και το πραγματοποίησε!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΛΕΝΗ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> O στόχος επιτεύχθηκε!
> Η Ελένη ήταν έτοιμη να "αντιμετωπίσει" οποιαδήποτε πρόκληση.
> Το πίστεψε και το πραγματοποίησε!
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΛΕΝΗ!


Συγχαρητήρια και στην οικογένεια της και στο προπονητή της που την στήριξαν! Εχει σημασία ποιοι άνθρωποι είναι δίπλα της  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

χαχαχαχ..μη ψαρωνετε,για πλακα το πα να δω αν θα τσιμπησετε  :01. lol:   :08. In and Out: 

Μπερδεψα τις Ελενες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

IΔΟΥ!!!!Τα τελικα!!!

----------


## LION

ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!
Επειδή της μεταφέρω συνήθως και όλα τα καλά που γράφετε,μου έχει πει να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους ! :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

Παιδια εχει κανεις την αναλυτικη βαθμολογια του αγωνα??Μην μου πειτε οτι βγηκε 7ος ο Νουν θα σπασω το κεφαλι μου!!

----------


## mina

Wow Ελενη!! :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  Φανταστικη!! Πολλα Μπραβο!!  Yea!!  Πολυ χαιρομαστε για σενα!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Μπραβο στην Ελενη για την ιστορικη της νικη.Περιμενουμε ολοι διακριση στο Ολυμπια.
Φυσικα μπραβο και στον προπονητη της
Μπραβο και στον θρυλικο Μιχαλη για τη θεση που πηρε και για το θαρετο του ποζαρισμα

----------


## sobral

πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια στην Ελένη μας!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  πραγματικά πολύ καλή κ μακράν η πιο όμορφη στο πρόσωπο από τις υπόλοιπες :01. Smile:  (για το σώμα δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια) Καλή συνέχεια της εύχομαι!

----------


## ChRiSbB

Μπράβο Ελένη 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχαρητήρια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Blast

Πολλά μπράβο και απο 'μένα στην Ελένη. Της εύχομαι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα και του χρόνου στο Olympia γιατί το αξίζει πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί είναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ και αγαπάει αυτό που κάνει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## fit_guy

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας. Μπορεί να είμαι αναγνώστης αρκετό καιρό, όμως βρήκα την ευκαιρία να δώσω με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητήριά μου στην αθλήτριά μας!! 
Όμως μια μικρή ένσταση γιατί μπερδεύτηκα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος - και διαψεύστε με- η Κρητικοπούλου κέρδισε την κατηγορία της και όχι το overall. 

Eπίσης απ'όσο γνωρίζω δεν κατέχει επαγγελματική κάρτα, άρα πως θα έχει πρόκριση στο Ολύμπια όπως γράφετε στον κεντρικό τίτλο;

----------


## spirospros

συγχαρητηρια στο Μιχαλη για ακομη μια φορα και στην Ελενη με την 1τια της  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ενα μπραβο δεν φτανει,,,,,,,,,,πολλα μπραβο ,,,,,,

----------


## NASSER

> Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας. Μπορεί να είμαι αναγνώστης αρκετό καιρό, όμως βρήκα την ευκαιρία να δώσω με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητήριά μου στην αθλήτριά μας!! 
> Όμως μια μικρή ένσταση γιατί μπερδεύτηκα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος - και διαψεύστε με- η Κρητικοπούλου κέρδισε την κατηγορία της και όχι το overall. 
> 
> Eπίσης απ'όσο γνωρίζω δεν κατέχει επαγγελματική κάρτα, άρα πως θα έχει πρόκριση στο Ολύμπια όπως γράφετε στον κεντρικό τίτλο;


Καλως ήρθες.
Κανεις δεν είπε πως πήρε το overall.
Εχει επαγγελματική καρτα η οποια ακομα δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε.
Πρόκριση απο το επίπεδο που έπαιξε... amateur, εφόσον γνωρίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει επαγγελματική κατηγορία στη bodyfitness κατηγορία  :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION

Nάσσερ η πρόκριση είναι για το OLYMPIA του Λας Βέγκας το 2012!Μιλάμε για το επαγγελματικό!(κατηγορία figure)



Και κάτι άλλο για να χαρείτε ακόμη πιο πολύ:Toν Σεπτέμβριο το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στην Αθήνα!

----------


## NASSER

> Nάσσερ η πρόκριση είναι για το Λας Βέγκας το 2012!Μιλάμε για το επαγγελματικό!(κατηγορία figure)
> 
> 
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο για να χαρείτε ακόμη πιο πολύ:Toν Σεπτέμβριο το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στην Αθήνα!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Nάσσερ η πρόκριση είναι για το OLYMPIA του Λας Βέγκας το 2012!Μιλάμε για το επαγγελματικό!(κατηγορία figure)


ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ! Την περιμέναμε χρόνια! Πολλά συγχαρητηρια στην Ελένη, το αξίζει!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 





> Και κάτι άλλο για να χαρείτε ακόμη πιο πολύ:Toν Σεπτέμβριο το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στην Αθήνα!


Τελικά η ΕΟΣΔ μας ξαφνιάζει ευχάριστα. Συγχαρητηρια σε όσους μεσολάβησαν για αυτη την επιτυχία. 

ΜΒ

----------


## fit_guy

> Καλως ήρθες.
> Κανεις δεν είπε πως πήρε το overall.
> Εχει επαγγελματική καρτα η οποια ακομα δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε.
> Πρόκριση απο το επίπεδο που έπαιξε... amateur, εφόσον γνωρίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει επαγγελματική κατηγορία στη bodyfitness κατηγορία


Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε NASSER! 
Λυπάμαι πως το παρερμήνευσα, μα θαρρώ πως ο τίτλος που είχατε και ο οποίος διορθώθηκε σήμερα παρέπεμπε σε άλλα συμπεράσματα. Φυσικά και το γνωρίζω πως δεν υπάρχει bodyfitness κατηγορία στο Olympia (κάτι όμως που μπορεί να αμελούν άλλα μέλη νεότερης ηλικίας και νέοι στο χώρο & άθλημα), γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο με μπέρδεψε η ανακοίνωσή σας στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. 
Παρ'όλο το ειρωνικό ύφος της απάντησής σου, να συγχαρώ και πάλι όλους όσους συντελούν στη διατήρηση αυτού του χώρου συζήτησης για το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
Θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός αναγνώστης. 
Και πάλι καλή επιτυχία στην αθλήτριά μας!!!

----------


## LION

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε NASSER! 
> Λυπάμαι πως το παρερμήνευσα, μα θαρρώ πως ο τίτλος που είχατε και ο οποίος διορθώθηκε σήμερα παρέπεμπε σε άλλα συμπεράσματα. Φυσικά και το γνωρίζω πως δεν υπάρχει bodyfitness κατηγορία στο Olympia (κάτι όμως που μπορεί να αμελούν άλλα μέλη νεότερης ηλικίας και νέοι στο χώρο & άθλημα), γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο με μπέρδεψε η ανακοίνωσή σας στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. 
> Παρ'όλο το ειρωνικό ύφος της απάντησής σου, να συγχαρώ και πάλι όλους όσους συντελούν στη διατήρηση αυτού του χώρου συζήτησης για το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
> Θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός αναγνώστης. 
> Και πάλι καλή επιτυχία στην αθλήτριά μας!!!



Tελικά τι καταλάβατε; :01. Unsure: 
O τίτλος είναι σωστός όπως τον βλέπω!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε NASSER! 
> Λυπάμαι πως το παρερμήνευσα, μα θαρρώ πως ο τίτλος που είχατε και ο οποίος διορθώθηκε σήμερα παρέπεμπε σε άλλα συμπεράσματα. Φυσικά και το γνωρίζω πως δεν υπάρχει bodyfitness κατηγορία στο Olympia (κάτι όμως που μπορεί να αμελούν άλλα μέλη νεότερης ηλικίας και νέοι στο χώρο & άθλημα), γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο με μπέρδεψε η ανακοίνωσή σας στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. 
> Παρ'όλο το ειρωνικό ύφος της απάντησής σου, να συγχαρώ και πάλι όλους όσους συντελούν στη διατήρηση αυτού του χώρου συζήτησης για το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
> Θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός αναγνώστης. 
> Και πάλι καλή επιτυχία στην αθλήτριά μας!!!


Ελπίζω μετά από την διευκρίνηση που προστέθηκε (για τα νεότερα μέλη) να ικανοποιήθηκες φίλε.

Πάντως επειδή και εγώ έλειπα κάποιες μέρες και ενημερώθηκα σημερα το πρωί για την επιτυχία της Ελένης από την κεντρική του φορουμ δεν έφτασα σε κανένα λάθος συμπέρασμα... δεν υπάρχει κάποιο overall για να κερδιθεί παρά μόνο η κατηγορία της... *εκτός από το overall της καρδιάς μας που το κέρδισε παμψηφή.*  :03. Clap: 

Χρηστο, όποιος θέλει και είναι καλοπροαίρετος καταλαβαίνει πολύ καλά, δε χρειάζονται ειδικές εξηγήσεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

Aναλυτικα τα αποτελεσματα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση που "προσπέρασε" όλα τα δικά μου μηνύματα!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Δεν εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη του; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενα μεγάλο μπράβο και στούς 2 εκπροσώπους μας την ελένη και τον μιχάλη που μας εκπροσώπησαν επάξια και μάλιστα η ελένη  κέρδισε την πρώτη θέση στην κατηγορία της .

αλλα όσοι γνωρίζουν την Ελένη αγωνιστικα και την πορεία της θα πούν ότι ήταν αναμενόμενο , έχει τα προσόντα , πέτυχε πολύ καλή φόρμα αρα η θέση στην κορυφή ήταν αναμενόμενη , εφόσον βέβαια δεν γινόταν κάποια αδικία , γιατι επειδη το άθλημά μας κρίνετε με το μάτι , καμια φορα μπορεί και να έχουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα .

εγω που την είχα δεί μια εβδομάδα πρίν τον αγώνα ακόμη και με τα ρούχα φαινόταν ότι είναι σε κατάσταση που θα βγάζει μάτια .

εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και με ανεβασμένη ψυχολογία πλέον να κάνει ακόμη πιο μεγάλα πράγματα , εμείς μας αρέσει και θέλουμε να στηρίζουμε όπως μπορούμε τα δικά μας παιδιά που αξίζουν , γιατι παλιότερα ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο για έλληνες και ελληνίδες να φτάσουν σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και να διακριθούν , ο μιχάλης πρώτα και η ελένη το απέδειξαν ότι τίποτε δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο , αν υπάρχει θέληση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε NASSER! 
> Λυπάμαι πως το παρερμήνευσα, μα θαρρώ πως ο τίτλος που είχατε και ο οποίος διορθώθηκε σήμερα παρέπεμπε σε άλλα συμπεράσματα. Φυσικά και το γνωρίζω πως δεν υπάρχει bodyfitness κατηγορία στο Olympia (κάτι όμως που μπορεί να αμελούν άλλα μέλη νεότερης ηλικίας και νέοι στο χώρο & άθλημα), γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο με μπέρδεψε η ανακοίνωσή σας στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. 
> Παρ'όλο το ειρωνικό ύφος της απάντησής σου, να συγχαρώ και πάλι όλους όσους συντελούν στη διατήρηση αυτού του χώρου συζήτησης για το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
> Θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός αναγνώστης. 
> Και πάλι καλή επιτυχία στην αθλήτριά μας!!!


Για να μην δημιουργουμε "θεματακια" απο το τίποτα τον χθεσινο τίτλο τον ανερτησα εγω και εγραφε:

H Ελένη Κρητικοπουλου νικήτρια  στο Αrnold Classic Europe και πρόκριση για το Olympia! 

Ενας τίτλος οφείλει να ειναι επιγραμματικος χωρίς να υπάρχει λογος αναλυσης καθως εχουμε ολοκληρο άρθρο.Τελικα για να μην υπαρχουν ανησυχίες διαμορφωθηκε καπως έτσι :


H Ελένη Κρητικοπουλου νικήτρια της κατηγορίας bodyfitness στο Αrnold Classic Europe και πρόκριση για το Olympia! 




> Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας. Μπορεί να είμαι αναγνώστης αρκετό καιρό, όμως βρήκα την ευκαιρία να δώσω με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητήριά μου στην αθλήτριά μας!! 
> Όμως μια μικρή ένσταση γιατί μπερδεύτηκα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος - και διαψεύστε με- η Κρητικοπούλου κέρδισε την κατηγορία της και όχι το overall. 
> 
> Eπίσης απ'όσο γνωρίζω δεν κατέχει επαγγελματική κάρτα, άρα πως θα έχει πρόκριση στο Ολύμπια όπως γράφετε στον κεντρικό τίτλο;



Νομιζω ότι ο πρωτος τίτλος δεν παραπλανα τους αναγνωστες,ούτε μιλα για Γενικους Τίτλους ή οτιδήποτε,αναφερει εναν αγωνα (Αρνολd Classic) που συμμετείχε η αθλήτρια και εν τελει βγηκε νικήτρια 
Οταν όμως ψαχνουμε να βρουμε κατι σε μια επιτυχια αυτο μπορεί να σημαινει και κατι.Οποιαδήποτε συνεχεια εγω προσωπικα τουλαχιστον θα την θεωρησω ύποπτη.
Ελενη και παλι συγχαρητηρια. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Galthazar

ενα τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους δυο αξιους εκπροσωπους μας!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μακαρι να εχουν μονο ανοδικη πορεια απο δω και περα...

Οσο για το παγκοσμιο στην Αθηνα τι να πουμε..Απιστευτο! :01. Mr. Green:  Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση..

----------


## crow

Πολλα μπραβο στο Μιχαλη για την εκπληκτικη εμφανιση του , στην Ελενη για αυτη τη τεραστια επιτυχια της κ στον Νικολα Αντωνη που βγηκε 3ος στο amateur!!!
Οτι κ  να πουμε για την Ελενη θα ναι λιγο, εχει καταφερει κατι που δεν μπορεσε ποτε καμια αλλη ελληνιδα αθλητρια.....ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ Κ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ.
 ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΕΛΟ Κ ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  κααπλικτικα.πολλα πολλα μπραβο

----------


## LION

*ARNOLD-MARTINEZ-DR.SANTONJA*

----------


## grego

πολλα συνχαρητηρια,κ μπραβο στην ελενη για την μεγαλη επιτυχια της,για τον μιχαλαρα οτι κ να πουμε..δεν φτανει 
για τον μεγαλυτερο ελληνα αθλητη μας!! συνχαρητηρια κ παλι παιδια... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nick1971

η ελενη κατεταγη 5η συνολικα.
ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το δει καποιος,εαν παει στο www.ifbb.com/news/newsletters/women's bodyfitness/overall.

----------


## Dreiko

> η ελενη κατεταγη 5η συνολικα.
> ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το δει καποιος,εαν παει στο www.ifbb.com/news/newsletters/women's bodyfitness/overall.


ε και...;;;

----------


## Polyneikos

> η ελενη κατεταγη 5η συνολικα.
> ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το δει καποιος,εαν παει στο www.ifbb.com/news/newsletters/women's bodyfitness/overall.


Εχει νικησει την κατηγορία της.Αυτο που λες ειναι το overall.
Ο νικητης της κατηγορίας του είναι *ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ.
*Ο νικητης του Overall ειναι *Γενικος Νικητης.
*Επισυναπτω τα αποτελεσματα,σελίδα 8..
Για τους απιστους Θωμαδες,ξυδι. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

> Aναλυτικα τα αποτελεσματα


να κωστα το εχω ανεβασει κι εδω..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ, απλα το ανεβασα όλο γιατι η κατηγορία της Ελενης συνεχίζει και στην επόμενη σελίδα (9),εδω σε λίγο θα μας πουν ότι εχουν κανει και πλαστογραφηση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

ολα αυτα ειναι αναμενομενα (δυστυχως) σε οποιαδηποτε μεγαλη διακριση αθλητων....

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ειναι η* ΕΛΛΗΝΙΔΑ* αθλητρια που με εκανε να ασχοληθω με αυτη την κατηγορια καθως στο παρελθον παντα την προσπερνουσα.Για εμενα το *OLYMPIA* (θα ελεγα και για πολλους παλιους) ειναι η κατηγορια* ΒΒ* Ανδρων - Γυναικων !

Η λεξη *ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ* ειναι πολυ μικρη !

Και για τους "κακοπροαιρετους" αλλα και τους "καλοπροαιρετους" οταν μιλαμε για προκρισεις στο *OLYMPIA* ανατρεχουμε στο παρακατω επισημο link της Ομοσπονδιας: 

http://www.ifbbpro.com/2012-olympia-qualified-athletes/

----------


## Muscleboss

> Και για τους "κακοπροαιρετους" αλλα και τους "καλοπροαιρετους" οταν μιλαμε για προκρισεις στο *OLYMPIA* ανατρεχουμε στο παρακατω επισημο link της Ομοσπονδιας: 
> 
> http://www.ifbbpro.com/2012-olympia-qualified-athletes/


Στέλιο, ήταν το 1ο λινκ που ανατρέξαμε, αλλά υπερίσχυσε η αξιόπιστη πληροφορία από επισημα χείλη της IFBB (οι οποίοι είναι ενημερωμένοι από αυτο το λινκ αλλά και ακόμα καλύτερα) και για αυτό το ανακοινώνουμε.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## nick1971

παρεθεσα το λινκ,προς αρση παρεξηγησεων μεταξυ μελων του φορουμ.
δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την κοπελα,στην πραγματικοτητα δεν την γνωριζω.
οι προσωπικες αιχμες δεν με αφορουν.

----------


## LION

Eτσι για να τελειώνει το θέμα,το γράφω ξεκάθαρα:



Eχει πάρει επίσημα την πρόκριση και είναι θέμα αποκλειστικά δικό της,του προπονητή της και της οικογένειάς της,τι θα κάνει στο μέλλον! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Galthazar



----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Eτσι για να τελειώνει το θέμα,το γράφω ξεκάθαρα:
> 
> 
> 
> Eχει πάρει επίσημα την πρόκριση και είναι θέμα αποκλειστικά δικό της,του προπονητή της και της οικογένειάς της,τι θα κάνει στο μέλλον!


Προστατεψτε την αθλητρια λεγοντας την αληθεια και τον τροπο που πηρε την προκριση. !  

Δεν φταιει σε τιποτα ενας αθλητης. Εαν κανουμε *ΛΑΘΟΣ* εμεις καταλογηστε μας οτι θελετε.

*Απο το παρακατω link φενονται οι αγωνες που δινουν προκρισεις :*

http://www.ifbbpro.com/events/2011-calendar-of-events/

*Βλεπουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει προκριση απο την κατηγορια που κερδησε !
*

Απο το παρακατω link επιβεβαιωνετε Χ2 το παραπανω link :

http://www.ifbbpro.com/2012-olympia-qualified-athletes/


*Και μια απλη απορια* : Γιατι η Πλακιτση που εχασε το Γενικο στο OLYMPOUS 2011  επαιξε σε *PRO FIGURE* αγωνα ενω η Κρητικοπουλου σαν νικητρια σε *ΑMATEURE* ?

Θεωρω οτι η Κρητικοπουλου (βαση λογικης) εχει κερδησει την συμμετοχη της στο *Amateur* Olympia του 2012 ! 

Εαν συμβαινει οτιδηποτε αλλο για το καλο της αθλητρια απλα πειτε το !

----------


## LION

> Προστατεψτε την αθλητρια λεγοντας την αληθεια και τον τροπο που πηρε την προκριση. !  
> 
> Δεν φταιει σε τιποτα ενας αθλητης. Εαν κανουμε *ΛΑΘΟΣ* εμεις καταλογηστε μας οτι θελετε.
> 
> *Απο το παρακατω link φενονται οι αγωνες που δινουν προκρισεις :*
> 
> http://www.ifbbpro.com/events/2011-calendar-of-events/
> 
> *Βλεπουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει προκριση απο την κατηγορια που κερδησε !
> ...




Kαλά ότι πεις!Ηρέμησε τώρα μην ανεβάσεις καμμια πίεση!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


Οτι είχα να πω σου τα είπα σε μήνυμα! :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Μαρέσει που όλοι μπήκαν να κάνουν καλοπροαίρετα τις παρατηρήσεις τους... 
Είναι και η παροιμία ''αδελφές και παλικάρια γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια'' που τελευταία παίρνει και δίνει ρέστα.
Άντε και δεν θα πάει η κοπέλα στο Olympia ή τελικά πάει κάπου αλλού. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας? Αθλήτρια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως που ποτέ δεν προκάλεσε κανένα κακοπροαίρετο σχόλιο και βρήκαν πάτημα κάποιοι επιτήδειοι να δημιουργήσουν παρεξηγήσεις και να πουλήσουν πνεύμα.
Ορίστε που θα υποβιβάσουν και την αξία της επειδή επέλεξε να αγωνιστεί σε amateur αγώνα και όχι επαγγελματικό... Τα καραγκιοζιλίκια δυστυχως δεν έχουν όρια. Αντε να πάει μπροστά το άθλημα με έναν να σπρώχνει μπροστα και δύο πίσω...

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Μαρέσει που όλοι μπήκαν να κάνουν καλοπροαίρετα τις παρατηρήσεις τους... 
> Είναι και η παροιμία ''αδελφές και παλικάρια γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια'' που τελευταία παίρνει και δίνει ρέστα.
> Άντε και δεν θα πάει η κοπέλα στο Olympia ή τελικά πάει κάπου αλλού. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας? Αθλήτρια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως που ποτέ δεν προκάλεσε κανένα κακοπροαίρετο σχόλιο και βρήκαν πάτημα κάποιοι επιτήδειοι να δημιουργήσουν παρεξηγήσεις και να πουλήσουν πνεύμα.
> Ορίστε που θα υποβιβάσουν και την αξία της επειδή επέλεξε να αγωνιστεί σε amateur αγώνα και όχι επαγγελματικό... Τα καραγκιοζιλίκια δυστυχως δεν έχουν όρια. Αντε να πάει μπροστά το άθλημα με έναν να σπρώχνει μπροστα και δύο πίσω...



+10000
Μπράβο Ελένη συγχαρητήριαααααααααααααα, ηταν αναμενόμενο το αποτέλεσμα εχεις γεννηθεί κούκλα γιαυτό το αθλημα!!!Επίσης πολλά συγχαρητήρια κ μέσω φόρουμ στον αγαπημένο αδερφικό φίλο ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ!!!

----------


## LION

Προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους και επειδή μερικοί βιάζονται να βγάζουν (λανθασμένα) συμπεράσματα,ψάχνοντας μέσα σε λινκ και διευθύνσεις,αναφέρω ότι το χρυσό μετάλλιο στο Arnold classic Europe αποτελεί *πρόκριση* για συμμετοχή στο *ΟLYMPIA*(figure).

Πέρα απ'αυτό αναφερόμαστε σε μια αθλήτρια που έχει κατακτήσει χρυσό σε παγκόσμιο κύπελλο και αργυρό σε παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της I.F.B.B.,επομένως γνωρίζουν όλοι οι υπεύθυνοι έξω, για ποια αθλήτρια πρόκειται και τι πορεία έχει στην κατηγορία της τόσα χρόνια.
Την επαγγελματική κάρτα την έχει από το 2008!Δεν ήθελε να συμμετέχει σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες.

Καλό είναι να προστατεύουν μερικοί τους εαυτούς τους πρώτα από τις "αστοχίες" και μετά να "ενδιαφέρονται" για τους άλλους!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η αξία της  Ελένης δεν αμφισβητείτε και ούτε χρειαζόταν αυτός ο αγώνας να αποδείξει την αξία της .

είναι γεγονός ότι κέρδισε την κατηγορία της και σαν φυσικό επακόλουθο επειδή είναι νικήτρια έχει στάνταρ κάποια πρόκρηση για την συνέχεια και αυτο είναι που μετράει , γιατι απο δω και πέρα ξεκινάει ο δρόμος για την κορυφή  και είναι στο χέρι της των δικών της και του προπονητή της , όπως πολύ σωστα αναφέρθηκε το τι δρόμο θα ακολουθήσει.

εμείς κρατάμε αυτό που είναι μια σπουδαία νίκη και αναμένουμε τα μελλοντικά σχέδια όποια και αν είναι να την στηρίξουμε , γιατι είναι άξια εκπρόσωπος της χώρας μας όπως και ο μιχάλης και όσοι αθλητές μας αγωνίζονται σ αυτα τα επίπεδα και εκπροσωπούν την χώρα μας .

H Ελένη είναι απο τις αθλήτριες που δεν αμφισβητούνται , πάντα χαμηλών τόνων και μιλάνε οι επιτυχίες της γι αυτήν , δουλεύει πολλα χρόνια πρώην αθλήτρια του ταεκβοντο , που σημαίνει έχει υποδομή στην φυσική κατάσταση και αργότερα την κέρδισαν τα βάρη και το φίτνες .

όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα φανούν στην πορεία και το τι δρόμο θα ακολουθήσει , αφού πλέον έχει το μαχαίρι έχει και την πίτα , μόνο συγχαρητήρια μπορούμε να πούμε και τίποτε άλλο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> IΔΟΥ!!!!Τα τελικα!!!


Xιλια μπραβο στην Ελενα!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

